# Der gläserne Spieler



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Moinsen!

Habe mir die Tage wieder mal viele Gedanken zum Thema Privatsphäre gemacht. Der Stein des Anstosses hierfür war unter anderem die Einführung des Achievmentsystems in WoW und die Eingliederung dessen in die WoW-Armory.
Bereits bei Einführung der Armory gab es Proteste einiger Spieler. So sind doch Skillung, Ausrüstungsstand und der letzte Ausloggzeitpunkt fortan für jedermann ersichtlich gewesen. Ich habe diese Entwicklung zum "Gläsernen Spieler" damals schon kritisch gesehen. Gerade deshalb, weil man keine Möglichkeit hat, zwischen "Ich möchte diese Daten für jeden sichtbar machen" oder eben "Ich möchte das nicht" zu entscheiden.
Wozu müssen die kompletten Statistiken meiner WoW-Charaktere für jedermann ersichtlich sein? Ich sehe den Sinn einfach nicht. Ich klebe mir ja auch im echten Leben nicht meinen Lebenslauf auf die Stirn, eben einfach WEIL das eigentlich niemanden was angeht.

Es geht aber nicht nur um das Achievmentsystem in WoW als vielmehr um die zunehmende "Durchschaubarkeit" des Menschen im Internet generell. Als Beispiele seien an dieser Stelle mal Dinge wie Musikprofile genannt, welche genau anzeigen wann eine Person welchen Song gehört hat. Oder eine Statistik über ingame verbachte Zeit. Für jeden Internetnutzer sichtbare Privatfotos von der letzten Party. Alter, Wohnort, Vorlieben und Abneigungen.
Ich möchte das nicht verurteilen, aber irgendwo ist es beängstigend wie viel manche Leute im Internet (scheinbar oft fahrlässig) von sich preisgeben.

Ich will niemanden kritisieren (schade dass man das mittlerweile betonen muss), sondern vielmehr um eure Meinung zu diesem Thema bitten.
Wie empfindet ihr diese zunehmende Durchschaubarkeit im Internet? Welche Gefahren seht ihr in solchen Dingen?


mfG und der Bitte um sachliche Diskussion,
Shaxul


----------



## Bofin (13. Januar 2009)

Hi


Ich finde das ganze eigentlich nicht so schlimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den ich muss sagen, das der jenige der ein problem damit hat seine Onlinezeit usw. preiszugeben am besten die Finger von diesem spiel lassen sollte, den man sollte immer dazu stehen was man tut.


Mfg Kevin


----------



## TheCampor (13. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh das nicht so ganz.
Was ist denn so tragisch daran wenn einer  zum Beispiel meine Onlinezeit sieht. 
Was das mit den Privatfotos angeht wenn se privat sind stellt man sie halt nicht ins Internet so einfach.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

es geht dabei weniger darum um die "onlinezeit" sondern darum, das das immernoch privates leben ist. Und sowas völlig öffentlich im internet preisgegeben wird, ohne das man die möglichkeit hat, es an bzw. abzuwählen.

Mich selber stört es im bezug auf wow nicht sonderlich, aber es ist wirklich erschreckend.

Auch das generelle im Internet von sich Preisgeben, wird nicht aufhören, da in einigen Jahren Charakter Profile von uns erstellt werden. Alles was ich einkaufe wird Statistisch erfasst und ausgewertet. Danach werden mir angebote gemacht und und und.

Also, es wird immer schlimmer, was genau der Sinn von Blizzard ist verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht so wirklich.

Sowas sollte man schon auswählen können, ob man seine "Daten" veröffentlichen möchte oder nicht.

Aber merkt euch: Es wird schlimmer=)


----------



## Langlog (13. Januar 2009)

TheCampor schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht so ganz.
> Was ist denn so tragisch daran wenn einer  zum Beispiel meine Onlinezeit sieht.
> Was das mit den Privatfotos angeht wenn se privat sind stellt man sie halt nicht ins Internet so einfach.



Sehe ich auch so. WoW ist ein Spiel, nicht das RL. Wird aber gerne mal Gleich gesetzt... 

Gruß LL


----------



## Hishabye (13. Januar 2009)

Ich finds auch überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn die Statistiken meines WOW Chars 
für alle ersichtlich sind!

Denn welchen Nutzen hat das für jemanden anderen, ausser das er seinen Char mit
meinem vergleichen oder mit anderen Chars vergleichen kann? 
Siehst du nämlich keinen...

Und da er mir damit nicht schaden kann, ist es mir Jacke wie Hose ob
die Sachen meines Chars veröffentlich werden.

Zudem machen sich so auch viele hier einen WoW banner in die Signatur, damit jeder sehen kann
was er für einen Char hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> Auch das generelle im Internet von sich Preisgeben, wird nicht aufhören, da in einigen Jahren Charakter Profile von uns erstellt werden. Alles was ich einkaufe wird Statistisch erfasst und ausgewertet. Danach werden mir angebote gemacht und und und.



Den Punkt habe ich im Eingangspost garnicht angesprochen. Gut, dass du das erwähnst.
Es ist ja zum Teil jetzt schon so, dass man auf einen persönlich zugeschnittene Werbung bekommt (z.B. per Email oder auf bestimmten Shop-Seiten).


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

wen es jemandem stört das man seinen char mit equip und skillung im internet anschauen kann sry dan hört auf wow zu spielen wen es euch so stört

was ist dran so schlimm wen man die skillung sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andamar (13. Januar 2009)

Wo ist das Problem? Du gibst ja nichts persönliches preis, da alles nur auf einem virtuellen Char von dir angezeigt wird. Würde irgendwo in der Armory eine echte Hausnummer oder Adresse stehen hätte Blizzard schon ne Sammelklage am Hals. 

Gruß

Anda


----------



## QUANTUM OF SOLACE (13. Januar 2009)

1. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man sich hier beklagt. Es ist ein Spiel zu dem Statistiken erstellt werden. Mit denen kann Blizzard Auswertungen machen, die dann wiederum der Weiterentwicklung dienen. Is doch besser, als wenn man irgendeine Umfrage beantworten muss usw.

2. Es handelt sich hier in keinster Weise um PRIVATEIGENTUM. Man bezahlt praktisch dafür, mit den Spielsachen eines Anderen zu spielen. Und wenn derjenige meint, er muss sehen, wo und wann man zuletzt gepielt hat, und es dritten auch sichtbar zu machen, dann hat man lediglich die Entscheidung zu treffen, ob man weiterspielt oder nicht.

3. Jeder hat für die Teilnahme an WOW gewisse Vereinbarungen bestätigt. Man kann da nicht einfach zustimmen und dann anfangen zu meckern. ;-)

Gruß

Quantum


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> Auch das generelle im Internet von sich Preisgeben, wird nicht aufhören, da in einigen Jahren Charakter Profile von uns erstellt werden. Alles was ich einkaufe wird Statistisch erfasst und ausgewertet. Danach werden mir angebote gemacht und und und.




jeder der mit ner kredidkarte bezahlt oder mit was auch immer kriegt schon nen eintrag im internet sind zwar nicht öffentlich aber die daten existieren so können diese leute immer schön schauen wo und wann ihr was gekauft habt. 

da hilft nur eins barbezahlen


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

Mich persönlich stört es wie gesagt nicht. 
Aber wem etwas wann und weshalb auch immer stört, hat euch schonmal garnichts anzugehen.
Gründe wüsst ich auch keine direkten.
Aber wer hat unterschrieben das sein kompletter Spielablauf für jeden ersichtlich ist? Oo verbessert mich^^

mir ist es rille, aber gibt bestimmt leute, die sich daran stören. Nur voreilig zu sagen "dann hör auf mit WoW"

War iwie klar das solche inkompetenten antworten  kommen, sucht euch mal neue begründungen.

Es geht dabei ja mehr ums Prinzipielle

denk ich zumindest mal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spaceflyer (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> es geht dabei weniger darum um die "onlinezeit" sondern darum, das das immernoch privates leben ist. Und sowas völlig öffentlich im internet preisgegeben wird, ohne das man die möglichkeit hat, es an bzw. abzuwählen.
> 
> Mich selber stört es im bezug auf wow nicht sonderlich, aber es ist wirklich erschreckend.
> 
> ...



hast du dich im wirklichen leben schon mal umgeschaut? z.b. google mail (ich nutzte es nicht) da wird dir heute schon immer ein angebot zu deinen vorlieben gegeben oder google suche. was wird dir als erstes angezeigt richtig werbung.

wenn du eine bonus karte von z.b. karstadt usw. hast, werden deine einkäufe regestriert und ausgewertet.

dies alles funktioniert aber nur so lange du etwas machst. vlt. brauchst du die bonuskarte nicht nutzen. dann bekommst du keinen rabatt oder anderes und deine daten werden statistisch nicht erfasst. wenn es dich stört. dann hör auf oder akzeptiere es. denn es wird so weiter gehen ob du willst oder nicht.


----------



## Lichtdrache (13. Januar 2009)

Dann sollst du auch kein warhammer online zocken dort gibs so was ähnliches wie armory.

Generel ist es so  das es mmomässig in zu sein scheint schwanzvergleiche zu machen.

Wer hat die besten sachen? wer das beste mount? wer das geilste bling bling? usw.

Aber der spieler "glässern" wird ist net so tragisch wenns nur auf gear und epics geht.

Wird nur schlimm wenn es hausnummer und so geht dann sollte man das nicht spieln den das ist der wirkliche glässerne spieler das ist wirklich  sehr zu vermeiden.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

Ihr bezieht euch echt zu dolle auf den TE^^

Er hat doch eigentlich net gesagt das er es total scheisse findet...xD

Ich versteh net warum alle gleich so auf die Barrikaden gehen


Und natürlich...Es wird schon genug von uns erfasst...Aber schaut mal Galileo^^ was da noch kommt...huihui

Wenn sich das geschäft in einigen Jahren so zusammen baut wie DU es benötigst^^ ist zwar angenehm aber auch iwie beängstigend^^

Naja


----------



## Aloren (13. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ? Mir total egal, ob sich das jemand anguckt, was für Statistiken ich habe, denn ich denke, derjenige, der sich mein Profil anschaut, wird jemand in meiner Gruppe oder Gilde sein und der sieht sowieso, was ich anhabe, spätestens dann, wenn man sich gegenübersteht. Also, wo ist das Problem ? 
Und was Bilder im Internet angeht : Ich hab bisher noch kein Bild von mir im Internet gefunden, was ich nicht wollte, dass es dort hinkommt. Von daher kann ich das nicht ganz verstehen ! Und wenn du keine Daten veröffentlichst, zb. Wohnort, Geburtstag etc. dann wird es auch niemand ins Internet stellen können.
;-)


----------



## Sobakasu (13. Januar 2009)

Rein theoretisch und oberflächlich betrachtet ist es nicht schlimm. 
"Die paar Daten" aber wenn man in die Tiefe geht kann man früher oder später schon was damit Anfangen.

Die ist aber ein allgemeines Problem im Internet bzw mit Blizzard. B. kann machen was es will und die WOW-Community muss es murrend hin nehmen.

Ich finde es grundsätzlich nicht gut das ohne meine Zustimmung persönliche Daten preis gegeben werd, nur habe ich wie alle anderen auch beim Zustimmen für die ABGs  für WOW auch automatisch meine EInverständins für so was gegeben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodenfrost-der-pala (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich sehe das ähnlich kritisch mit meiner Privatsphäre, denn dieses angebliche &#8220;Totschlag-Argument&#8220;: &#8222;Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, kann doch seine Daten offen legen!&#8220;
lasse ich nicht gelten.
ICH hab was zu verbergen; nämlich meine Privatsphäre! Zu mindesten möchte ich entscheiden können, wem ich sie preisgebe und wem nicht.
Und die Aussage von Quantum ist für mich genauso wenig nach vollziehbar wie einige anderen Kommentaren hier.

Zitat:	&#8220; 3. Jeder hat für die Teilnahme an WOW gewisse Vereinbarungen bestätigt. Man kann da nicht einfach zustimmen und dann anfangen zu meckern. ;-)

Es geht hier nicht ums Meckern, sondern der Ersteller dieses Threads  wollte ein Feedback, ob evtl. andere Spieler sich genauso daran stören oder nicht.


----------



## Pcasso (13. Januar 2009)

versteckst du dich in world of warcraft unter wasser mit der neuen Angel von den Kaluak, damit du nicht auftauchen musst, damit da bloss niemand deinen char + equip + skillung + erfolge sieht???

öhm....studivz, buffed, etc bla und blubb alles fürn ar***.....da wirste ausspioniert.....gmx wird gehackt.....verschwörung? eventuell sollte ich mir nen helm aus alufolie auf den kopf setzen um zu verhindern das meine gedanken gelesen werden.

du gibst im arsenal nichts privates an , da steht weder dein name + anschrift , noch deinen schulischen und beruflichen werdegang.... lediglich VR
virtual reality .........

leute macht euch bitte locker, wenn euch sowas stört dann spielt bitte pacman...ne, stop...da werden highscores veröffentlicht....hmmm....game over???

genau wie das thema über die elek jagd in wow....sooooo pöse pöse entwickler.....und die geräusche von denen wenn die sterben ist soooo grausam.....wayne??? game??? 

so....nu geh ich erstma kaffe trinken um die müdigkeit zu bekämpfen und eventuell das nächste mal wach genug zu sein um mich über sinnlose beschwerden aufzuregen, weil es scheinbar echt menschen gibt, denen SO SEHR die sonne aus dem ar*** scheint das sie mit solchen problemen an die öffentlichkeit gehen...... 

>>>>KRAMPF<<<<<


flame on? 
kaffe maschine on?
ich geh nachschauen.....erst kaffe dann flame....vorher kippe.....schöner tag

greetingz an die community


----------



## QUANTUM OF SOLACE (13. Januar 2009)

@ Locaseraphin: Lies einfach mal die Endbenutzerlizenzvereinbarung. Blizzard hat sich gegen (fast) ALLES abgesichert.

4. Eigentum 

A. Alle geistigen Eigentumsrechte an dem Spiel, insbesondere auch die Gesperrte Software und allen Kopien davon (einschließlich, aber nicht darauf beschränkt, aller Benutzeraccounts, Titel, Computercodes, Themen, Objekte, Charaktere, Charakternamen, Storys, Dialoge, Slogans, Orte, Konzepte, Bildmaterialien, Charakterinventare, strukturellen oder landschaftlichen Entwürfe, Animationen, Geräusche, musikalischen Kompositionen, audio-visuellen Effekte, Handlungsabläufe, Charakterkonterfeis, Bedienungsmethoden, moralischen Rechte, damit in Zusammenhang stehenden Dokumentationen und in das Spiel eingebauter" Applets" [spezielle Anwendungen]) sind Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment oder ausdrücklich vom Lizenzgeber lizenziert. Das Spiel ist durch die Copyright-Gesetze (Urheberrechtsgesetze) der Vereinigten Staaten, internationale Urheberrechts-Verträge und -Konventionen sowie andere Gesetze geschützt. Alle Rechte sind vorbehalten. Das Spiel kann bestimmte lizenzierte Materialien enthalten und die Lizenzgeber dieser Materialien können ihre Schutzrechte im Fall eines Verstoßes gegen diese Lizenzvereinbarung geltend machen.

Gruß

Quantum


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> Ihr bezieht euch echt zu dolle auf den TE^^
> 
> Er hat doch eigentlich net gesagt das er es total scheisse findet...xD



Danke, dann muss ich das schon nicht nochmal schreiben^^

Aber um nochmal mehr auf WoW einzugehen: In der Zeit vor der Armory wurden Spieler weniger anhand ihrer "Daten" beurteilt. Sachen wie Skillung, Ausrüstung, erlegte Raidbosse etc. kann man auch einfach erfragen, da kommt dann evtl ein nettes Gespräch zustande und man hat manchmal eine nette Online-Bekanntschaft gemacht. Denke dass durch solche Datenbanken ein großer teil Spielkultur flöten geht.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Sinn einfach nicht. Ich klebe mir ja auch im echten Leben nicht meinen Lebenslauf auf die Stirn, eben einfach WEIL das eigentlich niemanden was angeht.



Genau das ist der Unterschied.
Blizzard hat hier Quasi dein leben in der Hand und du kannst hier NICHT frei entscheiden.
Du könntest ja im richtigen Leben, dir deinen Lebenslauf auf die Stirn kleben, es ist deine Entscheidung.




Shaxul schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht nur um das Achievmentsystem in WoW als vielmehr um die zunehmende "Durchschaubarkeit" des Menschen im Internet generell. Als Beispiele seien an dieser Stelle mal Dinge wie Musikprofile genannt, welche genau anzeigen wann eine Person welchen Song gehört hat. Oder eine Statistik über ingame verbachte Zeit. Für jeden Internetnutzer sichtbare Privatfotos von der letzten Party. Alter, Wohnort, Vorlieben und Abneigungen.
> Ich möchte das nicht verurteilen, aber irgendwo ist es beängstigend wie viel manche Leute im Internet (scheinbar oft fahrlässig) von sich preisgeben.



ich finde das immer so lustig. 
Ich kann dir da nämlich nichtmal im geringsten zustimmen.
Ich bin SEHR viel im Internet unterwegs, bin auf viele Seiten angemeldet wo ich auch aktiv bin und und und. 
Aber es gibt nirgendwo auf solche Seiten eine Statistik oder dergleichen.
Sichtbare Privatfotos von dir? Nunja, die wirst du selbst ins Internet geladen haben, ansonsten kannst du den der ein Foto von dir ins Internet hochladet
bitten das er dich zensiert oder wenn er dies nicht tut, kannst du ihn verklagen. Jedoch wenn du damit einverstanden warst das jemand von dir ein Foto
macht und dieses danach Online gestellt wird, da hast du Pech gehabt.




Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden kritisieren (schade dass man das mittlerweile betonen muss), sondern vielmehr um eure Meinung zu diesem Thema bitten.
> Wie empfindet ihr diese zunehmende Durchschaubarkeit im Internet? Welche Gefahren seht ihr in solchen Dingen?



meine Meinung is klar, jeder der nicht will das er im Internet publiziert wird, schafft dies auch.


----------



## Altsahir (13. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins barbezahlen



Und dann die 'Deutschlandcard' übern thresen reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doncarloso (13. Januar 2009)

Morgen,

die reinen Inhalte der armory bezogen auf Skillung/ Equip o.ä. sehe ich auch nicht als Problem. 

Wenn ich aber sehen kann, wann ein Spieler das letzte mal on war wäre das schon ein Eingrif in die Privatsphäre.

In meinem Fall zum Beispiel weiss ich, dass einige meiner Mitarbeiter WoW spielen und kenn teilweise ihre chars. 

Da sie teilweise vom Homeoffice aus arbeiten könnte ich nachschauen, ob sie gearbeitet haben oder lieber gespielt haben.

Gruß
Don


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Und dann die 'Deutschlandcard' übern thresen reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was den das?^^


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber sehen kann, wann ein Spieler das letzte mal on war wäre das schon ein Eingrif in die Privatsphäre.
> 
> In meinem Fall zum Beispiel weiss ich, dass einige meiner Mitarbeiter WoW spielen und kenn teilweise ihre chars.
> 
> Da sie teilweise vom Homeoffice aus arbeiten könnte ich nachschauen, ob sie gearbeitet haben oder lieber gespielt haben.



Das ist imo ein wichtiger Punkt, genau an dieser Stelle hören die rein Charakter-sepzifischen Daten eigentlich auf und man kann Rückschlüsse auf die Person hinter dem Charakter ziehen.

@b1ubb: Da hat er mich erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin der Lowbob vom Dienst und hab nur Angst vor Armory-Flames, deshalb tipp ich ja auch extra ne halbe Stunde lang an dem Eingangsthread rum und Frage nach Meinungen der Community.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @b1ubb: Da hat er mich erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast leider überhauptnicht verstanden was ich gemeint habe oder dir mitteilen wollte.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

So ein schwachsinn, mal ganz ehrlich...

Ich weiche jetzt zwar vom Thema ab aber des ist mir jetzt mal rille.

Denkst du diese "rache an exfrauen/freundinnin" seiten...das jede fra, ins internet geht und nach sich selber sucht???

Denkste die Kinderschänder die sich damit brüsten fragen die kleinen nach ihrer unterschrift???

Stell dir mal vor..dir ist sowas vor jahren mal passiert...du würdest auch net im geringsten an diese bilder kommen.




ZU DER ANGEL der Kaluak...hast du bei mir geguckt? bis vor kurzem war die da bei mir auch noch drin =)

ähm...wieviel gequirrlte scheisse kann man denn nun bitte am band reden? (schreiben)

Ihr tut grad so, als würde man Blizzard jetzt schon als Stasi outen xD

Und ja, iwann wird es mal so sein^^ es geht doch nicht darum das Leute blizz verklagen wollen weil man sieht das sie bei  den Kaluak ehrfürchtig sind...

Es geht mehr darum, das wenn man sich geschickt anstellt...mit den Chatlogs und so weiter...das, grade da man Blizz ja sein Leben gegeben hat, oder zumindest die Seele mit dem "klick" auf ok, man Blizzard erlauben könnte Statistiken zu führen, nur wohin diese Statistiken führen können...dazu muss man etwas weiter denken als bis zur Stirn Innenseite


Es wird nichts schlimmes sein ,Produkte werden halt auf eine Person abgestimmt sein.
Aber viele stört dies, da sie sich in Ihrer Freiheut beraubt fühlen, welches auch logisch nachvollziehbar ist....


Also so langsam merk ich das es wirklich sowas von derbe dämlich ist was ich hier tippe^^

Ja jeder hat auf seine Art und weise recht...nur tun kann man halt nichts...man muss sich mit allem abfinden was im leben so noch kommt^^

ist halt so.


----------



## Lamer2 (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde den verlauf im allgemeinen zu diesem Thema auch erschreckend.

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel irgend einen WoW spieler. (Wenn Firmen leute einstellen suchen viele nach solchen anhaltspunkten.)

Ich vermute die mehrheit die sich hier z.B. regiestrieren mit ihren Nick sind irgendwo mit ihren Vor -und Nachnamen regiestriert. Mit diesem Nick ist bestimmt hier auch von der Mehrheit ein WoW Char verknüpft. Anhand des Achivment sieht man dann wie stark du dich mit WoW beschäftigst. Daran sieht man dann wieviel angaschma (oder wie man das schreibt) damit verbindest. 

Bleibt da noch zeit für Arbeit?

Das hier ist nur ein kleines Beispiel.

Mir ist es auch lieber das das bei mir bleibt wo ich mich im I-Net befinde und was ich privat mache. Aber es geht leider nicht.
Es ist heutzutage extremst erschreckend wieviel man über eine Person im Internet herausfinden kann.

Bist du z.B. Mitglied in einem Fußbalverrein hat man schon auch deine Adresse usw.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (13. Januar 2009)

ich kann dir sagen wozu es nutze is. man kann sich die skillungen guter spieler anschauen um sich anregungen für seine eigene zu holen. außerdem können rufwerte, berufe oda auch achevements die die erfahrung (zumindest für diesen char) zeigen hilfreich bei der aufnahme in einer gilde sein.
jedoch würd ichs auch besser finden wenn man das selbst entscheiden könnte.
mit der anonymität im internet...ja das i so ne sache. klar geben viel zu viele menschen zu viel preis. hab ich auch schon. grad hier mit buffed. aba wenn man eben andere leute kennenlernen will und kommunizieren will isses eben besser all das preiszugeben. heutzutage spielt sich eben fast alles im internet ab. ob ich einkaufen gehe, meine banktransfeers mache, mich mit meinen freunden unterhalte, oda einen partner suche. 
aba eig. isses eh egal. wer unsere daten haben will kriegt se auch. beispielsweise der KSK. nen bekannter is zum KSK gegangen und als er aufgenommen wurde, wurden ihn alle informationen die sie über ihn hatten vorgelegt. die konnten ihn sagen wie lang er wo welchen sport gemacht hat, wann er seine erste freundin hatte und wer sie war. ach einfach alles. die haben mehr über ihn gewusst als er über sich selbst^^
also gibt ruhig eure daten an. nur vllt net das mit dem jemand der eben net so ne mittel wie das KSK hat rankommen kann und scheiß mit baun. also adressen telefonnummern etc. und vllt auch net unbedingt euren größten droen exzess, das könnte euch unter umständen euren job kosten^^
lg


----------



## Reeth Caldason (13. Januar 2009)

ach dem muss ich zufügen als ich much ma so aus spaß gegooglet hab bin ich sofort auf mein profil heir gestoßen. danach auch gleich ma geändert da vllt doch net jeder alles über mich wissen muss.^^


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Ich vermute die mehrheit die sich hier z.B. regiestrieren mit ihren Nick sind irgendwo mit ihren Vor -und Nachnamen regiestriert. Mit diesem Nick ist bestimmt hier auch von der Mehrheit ein WoW Char verknüpft. Anhand des Achivment sieht man dann wie stark du dich mit WoW beschäftigst. Daran sieht man dann wieviel angaschma (oder wie man das schreibt) damit verbindest.



dir ist aber klar, das DU dich dafür entschieden hast, dich zu regestrieren und nicht wer anderes ?
die ist aber auch klar, das DU dein Engagement selbst beeinflussen kannst und nicht wer anderes ?




Lamer2 schrieb:


> Bleibt da noch zeit für Arbeit?
> Das hier ist nur ein kleines Beispiel.
> Mir ist es auch lieber das das bei mir bleibt wo ich mich im I-Net befinde und was ich privat mache. Aber es geht leider nicht.
> Es ist heutzutage extremst erschreckend wieviel man über eine Person im Internet herausfinden kann.



Bitte zeig mir EINE so eine Seite, wo solche Informationen über dich stehen, wenn DU sie selbst nicht eingetragen hast.
Das ist reiner BLÖDSINN. Im Internet steht nichts, was DU nicht irgendwann eingetragen hast.



Lamer2 schrieb:


> Bist du z.B. Mitglied in einem Fußbalverrein hat man schon auch deine Adresse usw.



Stimmt, dann schau ich gleich mal bei David Beckham vorbei. Unpackbar, ich glaub manche leben hier echt in einer Traumwelt.


----------



## Altsahir (13. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was den das?^^


So eine 'gläserne Kunde' - Karte ...wie Payback und so... wo alle genau wissen, was man wo und wann gekauft habt...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. Januar 2009)

Richtig, nicht der Spieler ist gläsern, sondern der Charakter. Ich habe bisher im Armory keinen Verlinkung zum Account gefunden. Wenn dies der Fall wäre, wäre das tatsächlich ein Datenschutzrechtliches Problem.

Das Problem ergibt sich erst dann, wenn man zum Beispiel in Foren seinen Char angibt, da dann eventuell Rückschlüsse zwischen dem Spieler und dem CHar gezogen werden können. Da dies aber auf rein freiwilliger Basis passiert, ist das auch kein Problem.

grüße
wolke


----------



## Anser (13. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen es jemandem stört das man seinen char mit equip und skillung im internet anschauen kann sry dan hört auf wow zu spielen wen es euch so stört
> 
> was ist dran so schlimm wen man die skillung sieht?
> 
> ...




Ich hab jetzt nur bis hier gelesen aber zu deiner Frage hier kann ich nur sagen das in einem PvP Orientiertem Spiel wie DaoC die Skillungen der Chars. oft Ihr gröstes Geheimniss waren und über erfolg oder Niederlage im PVP Entschieden haben. 
Mittlerweile ist es doch in WOW so geworden das wenn du mit nach Naxx Hero möchtest, du Abgecheckt wirst geht ja jetzt zum Glück sogar ingame man muß garnet mehr auf die off. Seite und dann heißt es ne also ich glaube mit der Skillung brauchste gar net erst losgehen entweder Skillste um oder kommst net mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist eigendlich schade das wir alle ein Spiel spielen das insgesamt sehr gläsern geworden ist früher hat man noch Spieler gefragt wo er Teil xy herhat und hat mit seinen Mitspielern gesprochen, heute stellt man sich daneben, rechtsklick aha so heißt das Item, buffed.de Datenbank und ahhhhh ok da droppt das also, ich pers. find die Entwicklung auch net so pralle aber ist nur meine eigene pers. Meihnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

@b1ubb: Muss mich entschuldigen, der Post mit dem Armory-Flame war albern. Natürlich hast du Recht wenn du sagst dass jeder, der darauf achtet, seine persönlichen Daten vor dem Internet abschirmen kann. Aber das können wohl leider nicht alle. Auch, weil sich viele Leute kaum Gedanken über solche Themen machen.
Mir fällt da grade eine Geschichte ein (ist schon was her, Quelle hab ich leider nichtmehr), von einer jungen Frau die einen Job als Lehrerin nicht bekommen hat, weil auf studivz ein Foto von ihr in "leicht angeheitertem Zustand" zu finden war.


----------



## Leilax (13. Januar 2009)

Ich muss dir da schon recht geben!

Bei den ganzen Seiten wie MySpace, Studi/MyVZ gibt man schon viele Informationen her, die vielleicht nur die besten Freunde kennen würden.
Oft genug ist es schon vorgekommen, dass neue Arbeitgeber sich auf solchen Diensten über den Bewerbe informieren, wo sie eventuell einen ganz falschen Eindruck von dieser Person bekommen.

In WoW sehe ich es zwar nicht ganz so eng, aber mich selber hat es auch schon aufgeregt, dass man die Erfolgsmeldung im GChat nicht ausschalten kann. Mir persönlich ist es doch gerade ganz egal ob jemand den 500, 1000 oder x ten Fisch geangelt hat. 
Früher hat es mich auch nicht interessiert und nun gibts von 30 Gildis ein GZ dafür! Ole!

Datenschutz wird nicht mehr so ernst genommen, mögliche "Ausnutzungen" des ganzen werden bei der Entwicklung solcher Systeme nicht beachtet, teilweise von den Anbietern überhaupt / extra nicht beachtet. "Die Nutzer werden schon selber dumm genug sein, wir machen unser Geld".

In WoW wird das System derzeit ausgenutzt um zu schauen ob ein Spieler den und den Erfolg hat um Random irgendwo mitzukommen.
Im Chat wird dann nach einem Spieler für Naxx gesucht der den Erfolg "Der Fall Naxxramas" hat. Früher schaute man noch ob der Spieler "blau" Equipt ist nun ist sowas total egal.
Er muss schon irgendwo man Naxx gecleart haben um random mitzugehen! arm
Als Raidleiter schau ich doch noch etwas auf andere dinge.

Mal sehn wie sich das ganze noch so entwickelt!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht nur um das Achievmentsystem in WoW als vielmehr um die zunehmende "Durchschaubarkeit" des Menschen im Internet generell. Als Beispiele seien an dieser Stelle mal Dinge wie Musikprofile genannt, welche genau anzeigen wann eine Person welchen Song gehört hat. Oder eine Statistik über ingame verbachte Zeit. Für jeden Internetnutzer sichtbare Privatfotos von der letzten Party. Alter, Wohnort, Vorlieben und Abneigungen.
> Ich möchte das nicht verurteilen, aber irgendwo ist es beängstigend wie viel manche Leute im Internet (scheinbar oft fahrlässig) von sich preisgeben.



Diese Durchschaubarkeit ist aber zum großen Teil auch durch Dich selber steuerbar. 
Jeder, der ein bischen Ahnung vom Internet hat, kann zum Beispiel problemlos über meinen Nicknamen an meinen realen Namen, meine Privatadresse und sogar meinen Lebenslauf kommen. Aber dies Gläsernheit kann man wie gesagt selber sehr gut steuern. Für den Fall, dass das hier jemand ausprobieren will, bitte ich das NICHT hier ins Forum zu posten... Kann sich ja jeder selber die Mühe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen
wolke


----------



## Anthraxa (13. Januar 2009)

schon erschreckend das "Nichtwissen" oder die grenzenlose Dummheit der Antwortgeber hier. Ich gebe dem TE recht, gerade weil WoW in die Fußstapfen der Datensammler tritt, gerade weil WoW die Daten nicht nur sammelt und sondern auch auswertet. Aber das hier im einzelnen zu erklären macht hier keinen Sinn, wenn noch nicht mal 10% der Leser auf das eingehen was der TE wollte.

Ich finde es arm, dass man vor dem PC sein Kopf abschaltet - "1984" lässt schon seit Jahren von sich grüßen. Ich danke Mr. Wells für sein Werk, es öffnet auch heute noch die Augen. Aber naja .. lesen und denken wird wohl aussterben.

In diesem Sinn, macht weiter so...


----------



## Lamer2 (13. Januar 2009)

@B1ubb

es geht ja nicht darum das das jemand macht. Nur viele wissen es einfach nicht. Und genau um das nicht wissen vieler leute treten diese Probleme auf und diese sicherheitslücken.

Jeder der im Internet Surft hat sich einen sogenannten NICK zugelegt. Irgendwann kommt halt so ein Moment wo man sich auf so eine Seite wie STudioVZ registriert und seinen Vor und Nachnamen angibt. Unwisentlich das man hier auf die restlichen einträge auf dich dann bezug nehmen kann. Weil man in diesem Moment einfach nicht daran denkt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> es geht dabei weniger darum um die "onlinezeit" sondern darum, das das immernoch privates leben ist. Und sowas völlig öffentlich im internet preisgegeben wird, ohne das man die möglichkeit hat, es an bzw. abzuwählen.
> 
> Mich selber stört es im bezug auf wow nicht sonderlich, aber es ist wirklich erschreckend.
> 
> ...



Da hat der kleine nicht ganz unrecht ...


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Werden Sachen wie "1984" oder "Brave New World" eigentlich noch in der Schule gelesen? Frage an die Schüler hier im Forum.


----------



## Pcasso (13. Januar 2009)

1) ab dem nächsten patch kann man erfolge filtern für den chat
2) ob da nu einmal steht xx fische gefangen oder "käse zum whine" errungen is doch wayne

was machst du wenn du raiden gehst und bei jedem boss 2 teile abstaubst???? im g-chat posten...w.as willst hören? nen gz!! ganz toll gemacht! WOW...woher?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das für jedes teil...

beschwert sich da wer drüber??? ist das für dich nicht dann deine art von erfolg? oder falls du pvp machst halt nen ganz tolles gladi teil ....


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> So eine 'gläserne Kunde' - Karte ...wie Payback und so... wo alle genau wissen, was man wo und wann gekauft habt...



naja mit jeder karte wird eigentlich alles notiert^^


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Januar 2009)

Ich finde man muss trennen! Mir ist es total egal, dass man meinen Charakter im Arsenal sehen kann und meine Ausrüstung betrachten etc. solange dies jemand tut, der es auch aus Gründen von WoW wissen will und es nur um meinen Char geht! Deshalb wohl auch die Signatur

Guckt aber jemand z.B. ein Freund nach ob ich letzten Samstag gespielt habe anstatt ihm bei seinem Umzug zu helfen, oder das meine Freundin guckt ob ich wirklich WoW gespielt habe und nicht vielleicht doch bei einer anderen Frau war. Oder das mein Chef nachguckt wie weit mein char etc. ist und ob ich genügend Engagement in die Arbeit stecken kann wenn ich soviel Wow spiele. Oder ob die Eltern gucken, wie viel ich spiele, da sie mir mein Studium finanzieren und wissen wollen ob ich auch genügend dafür tue....

Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele, die alle nicht auf mich zutreffen, aber Dinge wofür man das Armory missbrauchen könnte. Ich sag auch, dass ich eine reine Weste habe und das mir schonmal gar niemand hinter her spioniert und auf gar keinen Fall lass ich einen Kumpel bei einem Umzug sitzen und verzichte auf das Bier und die Mantaplatte..., aber ich finde es sollte eine Einstellmöglichkeit geben, bei der man auswählen kann was wie angezeigt wird.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

und es ist und blebt fakt: es können daten über dich/dein privatleben etc im internet für andere zur verfügung stehen ohne das du es weisst oder auch nur die möglichkeit hast darauf zuzugreifen....

auch du b1ubb, lebst total hinterm mond...


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Finde Kaldreths Post sehr schön mit den Beispielen. Auch wenn die Beispiele realitätsfern scheinen: Die Armory ist für solche Sachen nutzbar und das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

sry für doppelpost, aber ich trink erstmal nen kaffee...meine rechtschraipunk und die schnell schreib fehler sind ja schlimm grad


----------



## Sphinxlee (13. Januar 2009)

*Also im grossen und ganzen finde ich es nicht schlimm das einige sachen generell einsehbar sind da die privaten ja eh einstellbar sind aber die daten vom game sind ja völlig wumpe davon abgesehen wird ja niemand gezwungen sich anzumelden , oder?! also ich würde sagen hier wird vorschnell geurteilt ! wems net passt der brauch sich ja net anmelden!*


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

Sphinxlee schrieb:


> *Also im grossen und ganzen ...*



QUITSCH... augenkrebs^^huihui

mal allen zur entspannung der Lage hier nen Kaffee einkippen....*dampf*

=) lasst ihn euch mal schmecken und beruhigt eure Gemüter...


UUUh, Edith:


Es kann net jeder der Hacker, Pro Gamer...oder Internet Pro Nutzer sein.
Du kannst nicht der gesamten Menschheit vorwerfen sie seien zu dumm!!!

Nur weil du informierter bist^^

Sowas ist dämlich...und tierisch ego.. 

Nur weil du dich mit PCs und Internet fallen/regeln oder what ever auskennst ist nicht gleich der Mathemat vor dir ein "Noob" oder jemand der nichts kann.

Im gegenteil du weisst halt mal ein Fitzel mehr als jemand anders...
Aber das gibt dir nicht das recht zu sagen, alle die das nicht wissen sind dumm und selber schuld!
Dann solltest dich wirklich mal auf dem laufenden halten=)


----------



## Lamer2 (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> und es ist und blebt fakt: es können daten über dich/dein privatleben etc im internet für andere zur verfügung stehen ohne das du es weisst oder auch nur die möglichkeit hast darauf zuzugreifen....
> 
> auch du b1ubb, lebst total hinterm mond...



genau du sagst es.

Das größte Problem wird bei diesem Thema immer sein, die unwissenheid vieler Leute.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Das passt hier doch eher ins Gott & die Welt Forum.


----------



## Hexacoatl (13. Januar 2009)

Dieses gerede um den gläsernen Menschen erschreckt immer mehr Leute im Land, es ist wie ein Virus von dem alle betroffen werden, die Wert auf Ihre Privatsphäre legen, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Es ist allerdings so, das dieser gläserne Mensch tatsächlich in gewisser Weise existiert nur das die Daten, welche Ihn ja zu dem machen was er für die meisten ist, an wirklich vielen verschiedenen Orten liegen, und genau diese fragmentierung der persönlichen Daten liegt den Datenschützern am Herzen, dies ist der zentrale Kern um den sich alles dreht, denn weiter Daten hinzuzufügen ist mit vortschreitender Technik überhaupt kein Problem mehr und geschieht zumeist sogar ohne das Wissen des Einzelnen. Desweiteren sei neben der fragmentierung der persönlichen Daten auch noch die Zugänglichkeit erwähnt, so dürfte es den allermeisten von uns recht schwer fallen in die Archive des M.A.D. einblick zu erhalten, wo bekannterweise zu jedem deutschen Bürger eine Akte existiert, welche im Schnitt 20.000 Wörter dick ist (diese Zahl ist bereits veraltet). Was nutzt es also sich vor dem grauen Mann zu fürchten, der mit unseren Daten fürchterliche Dinge tun könnte, wichtig hierbei ist erstmal nicht vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht zu sehen, sondern verantwortungsvoll mit seinen eigenen Daten umzugehen, was von allen Datenschützern als der beste Weg empfohlen wird.


----------



## Anthraxa (13. Januar 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Dieses gerede um den gläsernen Menschen erschreckt immer mehr Leute im Land, es ist wie ein Virus von dem alle betroffen werden, die Wert auf Ihre Privatsphäre legen, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Es ist allerdings so, das dieser gläserne Mensch tatsächlich in gewisser Weise existiert nur das die Daten, welche Ihn ja zu dem machen was er für die meisten ist, an wirklich vielen verschiedenen Orten liegen, und genau diese fragmentierung der persönlichen Daten liegt den Datenschützern am Herzen, dies ist der zentrale Kern um den sich alles dreht, denn weiter Daten hinzuzufügen ist mit vortschreitender Technik überhaupt kein Problem mehr und geschieht zumeist sogar ohne das Wissen des Einzelnen. Desweiteren sei neben der fragmentierung der persönlichen Daten auch noch die Zugänglichkeit erwähnt, so dürfte es den allermeisten von uns recht schwer fallen in die Archive des M.A.D. einblick zu erhalten, wo bekannterweise zu jedem deutschen Bürger eine Akte existiert, welche im Schnitt 20.000 Wörter dick ist (diese Zahl ist bereits veraltet). Was nutzt es also sich vor dem grauen Mann zu fürchten, der mit unseren Daten fürchterliche Dinge tun könnte, wichtig hierbei ist erstmal nicht vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht zu sehen, sondern verantwortungsvoll mit seinen eigenen Daten umzugehen, was von allen Datenschützern als der beste Weg empfohlen wird.




wozu sollte der MAD (MilitärischeAbschirmDienst) Daten von uns haben, eher wäre das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz zuständig. Aber egal..

Blizzard erhebt die Daten ohne zu fragen, das ist der Punkt und nicht das was du erwähnst.


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Guckt aber jemand z.B. ein Freund nach ob ich letzten Samstag gespielt habe anstatt ihm bei seinem Umzug zu helfen, oder das meine Freundin guckt ob ich wirklich WoW gespielt habe und nicht vielleicht doch bei einer anderen Frau war.




naja gebe ihnen keinen grund sowas nachzuschauen^^ 


also ist ja eigentlich nicht für sowas gedacht und einer der nicht wow spielt wie soll der wissen wie lange man braucht um zein neues item zu kriegen oder ein level zu machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (13. Januar 2009)

> ch will niemanden kritisieren (schade dass man das mittlerweile betonen muss), sondern vielmehr um eure Meinung zu diesem Thema bitten.
> Wie empfindet ihr diese zunehmende Durchschaubarkeit im Internet? Welche Gefahren seht ihr in solchen Dingen?


Es gibt keine, zumindest nicht für Dich als Person oder Deiner persönlichen Daten.

Ich sehe, hier wird wieder RL mit Ingame ein wenig vermischt: dem Auslesen und veröffentlichen Deiner "Spielfigurdaten" und allem, was dazu gehört musst Du gar nicht zustimmen, Du hast es schon getan: Beim Erstellen Deines Accounts.

Alles, was danach kam, ist nun nicht mehr in unserer Hand:


> XV Eigentum.
> 
> *Alle Rechtsansprüche*, *Besitz-, Eigentums- und geistigen Eigentumsrechte* an oder im Zusammenhang mit World of Warcraft (*einschließlich und ohne Einschränkung Benutzer-Accounts*, Titeln, Computer-Codes, Themen, Objekten, Charakteren, Namen von Charakteren, Handlungen/Geschichten, Dialogen, Schlagworten, Orten, Konzepten, Grafik, Animationen, Sounds, musikalischer Kompositionen, audiovisueller Effekte, Art der Benutzung, moralischer Rechte, mitgelieferter Dokumentationen, "Applets", die in World of Warcraft integriert sind, Niederschriften aus Chat-Räumen, *Charakter-Profil-Informationen*, Aufzeichnungen von auf World of Warcraft gespielten Spielen, des World of Warcraft-Clients und der Server Software ) *liegen bei Blizzard Entertainment oder seinen Lizenzgebern*. World of Warcraft steht unter dem Schutz der Copyright-Gesetze der USA, internationaler UrheberrechtsVerträge und -Abkommen sowie anderer Gesetze. Alle Rechte sind vorbehalten. World of Warcraft kann bestimmte lizenzierte Materialien enthalten, und Blizzard Entertainments Lizenzgeber können ihre Schutzrechte im Fall eines Verstoßes gegen diese Vereinbarung geltend machen.



Nachzulesen hier:Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard

Was die Person hinter der Figur betrifft:


> XI. Hinweise zum Benutzerdatenschutz.
> 
> 1. Blizzard Entertainment nimmt den Schutz personenbezogener Daten seiner Benutzer sehr ernst und verpflichtet sich zur Einhaltung sämtlicher damit verbundenen geltenden Gesetze, einschließlich der Richtlinie 95/46/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 24. Oktober 1995 zum Schutz natürlicher Personen bei der Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten und zum freien Datenverkehr sowie sonstiger einschlägiger in Ihrem Wohnsitzstaat gültigen Rechtsvorschriften und gesetzlichen Bestimmungen. Demzufolge ergreift Blizzard Entertainment geeignete Maßnahmen, um die Weitergabe von personenbezogenen Daten ihrer Benutzer, einschließlich Benutzer-Account-Daten, an Dritte, zu unterbinden, außer unter folgenden Umständen:
> 
> ...


ebenfalls nachzulesen, siehe Link oben.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand Jahre, nachdem er etwas angeklickt hat ohne es durchzulesen, nen Panikthread aufmacht.
Lest euch die Sachen durch, dann erübrigt sich das hier.

Kurzform: Die Spielfigur und alles was mit ihr zu tun hat, ist Eigentum von Blizzard->ergo: null Mitbestimmungsrecht
                Die Daten der Person hinter der Figur unterliegen dem Datenschutzrecht.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das passt hier doch eher ins Gott & die Welt Forum.



Hatte ich auch erst gedacht, hab mich dann aber wegen der Armory-Thematik doch für die WoW-Sektion entschieden. Sollte ein Mod das anders sehen darf er das Thema gerne verschieben.



Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand Jahre, nachdem er etwas angeklickt hat ohne es durchzulesen, nen Panikthread aufmacht.
> Lest euch die Sachen durch, dann erübrigt sich das hier.



Ich habe einen Thread aufgemacht, um über das im Titel genannte Thema zu diskutieren. Außerdem habe ich nirgends erwähnt, dass ich WoW aktiv spiele. Wo liest du im Eingangspost Panik raus?


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube es hiess "Zeitgeist".
Ein Video bei google...
Solltet ihr euch mal ansehen.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch erst gedacht, hab mich dann aber wegen der Armory-Thematik doch für die WoW-Sektion entschieden. Sollte ein Mod das anders sehen darf er das Thema gerne verschieben.


Jo, du hast damit angefangen aber zum Schluss eigentlich eine andere Diskussion gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Shaxul schrieb:


> Wie empfindet ihr diese zunehmende Durchschaubarkeit im Internet? Welche Gefahren seht ihr in solchen Dingen?


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jo, du hast damit angefangen aber zum Schluss eigentlich eine andere Diskussion gestartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf die leider die wenigsten eingehen. Aber du hast Recht, ich schreibe mal einem Mod und lasse den Thread verschieben.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

@ Tünne....die kleine

und du spion....woher weisst du das ich klein bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (13. Januar 2009)

Anthraxa schrieb:


> wozu sollte der MAD (MilitärischeAbschirmDienst) Daten von uns haben, eher wäre das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz zuständig. Aber egal..
> 
> Blizzard erhebt die Daten ohne zu fragen, das ist der Punkt und nicht das was du erwähnst.




Nü, nicht egal, offensichtlich bist Du nicht gerade gut darüber informiert wo überall Daten von Dir liegen...

Und was macht Blizzard mit den freiwillig überlassenen Daten? Soviel zum Thema "Verantwortungsvoll", erst Daten reinschmeissen und dann darüber beschweren das ein anderer sie hat, sind wir hier im Kindergarten?


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

naja anstelle von armory = böse macht euch mal gedanken das Blizzard eigentlich euren pc durchstöbern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Nur weil man in den AGBs zustimmt, dass Daten der Charaktere gespeichert und veröffentlicht werden heisst das nicht, dass man dies gutheißen muss.


----------



## Natsumee (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Nur weil man in den AGBs zustimmt, dass Daten der Charaktere gespeichert und veröffentlicht werden heisst das nicht, dass man dies gutheißen muss.




naja man wird ja eher gezwungen zuzustimmen weil man ja spielen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foobär (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> Also, es wird immer schlimmer, was genau der Sinn von Blizzard ist verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht so wirklich.


Der hat einen Erfolg/Titel mehr als ich, das muss ich auch haben ...


----------



## Craked89 (13. Januar 2009)

Naja das mit den Archivements hat auch einen Vorteil!

Und zwar geben Leute bei einer Gildenbewerbung gerne Lügenraids an!  z.B. SW clear oder so.

Dann kann man einfach im Armory gucken sehen: AHA er lügt! Abgelehnt!

Natürlich ist es Blöd wenn alles angezeigt werden kann.

Ich bleibe gerne Anonym und gebe nicht jedem Preis wer ich bin und was ich gerne mache!

So far

Craked


----------



## Jokap (13. Januar 2009)

Tja...Welcome to 1984!!!

Und was macht unser Vater Staat in diesem Fall??? Macht er etwa das, worauf diese Bundestagsnasen ihren Eid geleistet haben, naemlich allen Schaden vom deutschen Volke abzuwenden. Irrtum. Im gegenteil. Unser rollstuhlfahrender Paranoia..-upps- Inneniminster hat es mit dem BKA-Gesetz ja endlich auf den Weg gebracht. Und unser Gruess-Gott-Onkel hat seinen Franz-Josef unter diesen weiteren Schritt zum Abbau von Grundgesetz und Menschenrechten gesetzt. Aber die Mehrheit des in meinen Augen selten daemlichen deutschen Volkes hats immer noch nicht kapiert, wo die Reise hingeht. Wir geben mehr und mehr unsere Identitaet preis und wundern uns schliesslich, warum Konzerne und Papa Staat alles ueber einen weiss und sich darauf einstellen kann. 
Ein Beispiel gefaellig: Na...wer hat alles eine gmail-Adresse??? Die speichern eure mails und lesen bei Interesse mit. Duerfen sie eigentlich nicht, aber wen stoerts denn schon. 

Meine 5 cent


----------



## Todeshieb (13. Januar 2009)

Das Ehrensystem ist doch eh nur ne AB-Massnahme für gelangweilte Spieler. Und warum es für jedermann sichtbar ist? Ganz klar: Schwanzvergleich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Jokap schrieb:


> Und unser Gruess-Gott-Onkel hat seinen Franz-Josef unter diesen weiteren Schritt zum Abbau von Grundgesetz und Menschenrechten gesetzt. Aber die Mehrheit des in meinen Augen selten daemlichen deutschen Volkes hats immer noch nicht kapiert, wo die Reise hingeht.



Es geht wohl mehr oder weniger direkt nach '84. Aber Lesen ist uncool!
Für alle die sich kurz nen Überblick verschaffen möchten, verlinke ich hier mal schamlos Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(Roman)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> @ Tünne....die kleine
> 
> und du spion....woher weisst du das ich klein bin?
> 
> ...



Ich Spion ... ? Hehe ... Klein im übertragenen Sinn ... sollte klar sein oder ?


----------



## Jokap (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Es geht wohl mehr oder weniger direkt nach '84. Aber Lesen ist uncool!
> Für alle die sich kurz nen Überblick verschaffen möchten, verlinke ich hier mal schamlos Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(Roman)



Im Gegensatz zun Ihnen hab ich den Roman sehr wohl gelesen. Die Rolle des Big Brother scheint Ihnen jedenfalls entgangen zu sein.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Jokap schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zun Ihnen hab ich den Roman sehr wohl gelesen. Die Rolle des Big Brother scheint Ihnen jedenfalls entgangen zu sein.



Mein Post war ironisch zu verstehen (Oh je, da hab ich wieder was angerichtet).


----------



## Jokap (13. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Mein Post war ironisch zu verstehen (Oh je, da hab ich wieder was angerichtet).




Upps.....sry...das hab ich dann wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (mea culpa)


----------



## Pcasso (13. Januar 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Das Ehrensystem ist doch eh nur ne AB-Massnahme für gelangweilte Spieler. Und warum es für jedermann sichtbar ist? Ganz klar: Schwanzvergleich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erfolgssystem....

und ich seh das anders, für mich is das einfach ne möglichkeit auch ohne grossen zeitaufwand zu zocken...

da mir einfach die zeit fehlt kann ich so auch einfach mal inzwischen on gehen ohne mir zu denken "scheisse jetzt aber schnell ne gruppe finden" pvp war ne ausweichmöglichkeit hat man aber uach net immer bock drauf.....

desshalb erfolge sammeln, warum net, ist ne witzige angelegenheit und hat weniger was mit "Schwanzvergleich" zu tun wie du es sagst.

was isn pve? raiden? dps? ey hat einer dmg - mtr??? haha du kacknap ich bin über dir vom dmg du nap blabla?!?!? <<das ist schwanzvergleich.....
wer im rl nichts auf die beine stellt, und sich zum ausgleich keinen bmw leisten kann, der gibt halt alles in wow, kriegt dolles equip, is erster im dmg und flamed desshalb andere. (klar gibts auch welche die einfach nur aus itneresse schauen, die sind aussen vor, aber wie oft kommts vor, dass die leute sich wirklich desshalb ansaugen....deprimierend......

und DAS ist dann schwanzvergleich.


----------



## Pcasso (13. Januar 2009)

argh...sry....internetexplorer faxen (doppelpost)


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Wollte mich zwischendrin mal bedanken, dass sich um die Uhrzeit schon so viele Leute bemühen und zum Thema äußern. Finde ich sehr interessant, wie die Meinungen ja teilweise arg auseinenandergehen.

Die rege Beteiligung zeigt aber auch, dass das Thema viele Spieler beschäftigt und sich doch mehr Leute Gedanken dazu machen als ich anfangs gedacht habe.

Freue mich schon auf neue Meinungen und Beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (13. Januar 2009)

Ein einfacher Schritt dagegen wäre sich fürs i-net ne "gefälschte" viruelle Persönlichkeit zu erschaffen. Dich überall mit falschem Namen anmelden usw. Was das Schülerzv angeht find ich das wirklich einfach nur unter aller Sau, vor allem wenn jmd. einfach Bilder von irgendner Party reinstellt wo ich zufällig mit ner Wodkaflasche zu sehen bin; Arbeitgeber können sich dort auch problemlos anmelden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (13. Januar 2009)

steh der veröffentlichung der daten auch skeptisch gegenüber. aber, und das ist wohl der entscheidende punkt, wird dich niemand auf der strasse, innerhalb der familie usw. auf das arsenal und die daten ansprechen können, da die verknüpfung zwischen deinem RL-namen und deinem char nicht gegeben ist.

letztendlich wird nur gezeigt, welche erfolge der char xy errungen hat. wer dahintersteckt weiss niemand. es sei denn du verrätst es. und damit liegt die verknüpfung der daten zu deiner person bei dir.

zur zeit wird mein char nicht im arsenal angezeigt (obwohl ich jeden tag online bin). mich störts nicht. :-)

edit: was mich in diesem punkt noch interessiert: werden die daten an die blizzard-server im klartext übertragen (vor allem der chat), so dass die jeder mit nem sniffer mitlesen kann oder sind die in irgendeiner form verschlüsselt?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Januar 2009)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> , was genau der Sinn von Blizzard ist verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht so wirklich.



blizz hat keine photos von mir, blizz hat keien einkaufsliste von mir. das einzige was sie haben ist die anschrift, und meine kontoverbindung. wodrüber sollte ich mir gedanken machen? das arsenal und die erfolge haben in meinen augen, überhaupt nix damit zu tun? ist mir doch völlig latte ob die angezeigt werden. man kann auch ein bissel paranoid wirken.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> man kann auch ein bissel paranoid wirken.



Wer wirkt denn deiner Meinung nach Paranoid?


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> @B1ubb
> 
> es geht ja nicht darum das das jemand macht. Nur viele wissen es einfach nicht. Und genau um das nicht wissen vieler leute treten diese Probleme auf und diese sicherheitslücken.
> Jeder der im Internet Surft hat sich einen sogenannten NICK zugelegt. Irgendwann kommt halt so ein Moment wo man sich auf so eine Seite wie STudioVZ registriert und seinen Vor und Nachnamen angibt. Unwisentlich das man hier auf die restlichen einträge auf dich dann bezug nehmen kann. Weil man in diesem Moment einfach nicht daran denkt.



Das stimmt doch gar nicht, wenn du dich gerade auf Seiten wie StudiVz oder Facebook regestrierst, kannst du dein Profil sichtbar machen
für bestimmte User usw. 

Es gibt auf jeder Seite wo man sich so regestrieren kann, immer eine Einstellung für den Privat Bereich



Locaseraphin schrieb:


> und es ist und blebt fakt: es können daten über dich/dein privatleben etc im internet für andere zur verfügung stehen ohne das du es weisst oder auch nur die möglichkeit hast darauf zuzugreifen....
> 
> auch du b1ubb, lebst total hinterm mond...



Bitte lieber Locaseraphin,
ZEIG mir so eine SEITE !!!!
Ich will sowas sehen, was du schreibst ist MÜLL ! Einfach nur MÜLL !
So eine Seite gibt es nicht ! Zumindest nicht für uns sterbliche ! Für Polizei usw. gibt es natürlich solche Seiten bzw Ihre eigenen Datenbanken.
Aber diese sind ALLE nicht öffentlich zugänglich!

Bevor du mir nicht so eine Seite zeigst, glaube ich dir nicht.


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

erst lesen, dann schreiben mein bester


----------



## Shaxul (13. Januar 2009)

Locaserpahin hat ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass diese Infos öffentlich sein müssen, sie hat geschrieben "es können daten über dich/dein privatleben etc im internet für andere zur verfügung stehen ohne das du es weisst"

Und du gibst dir die Antwort ja selber mit "Polizei usw."

Fakt ist, dass du nie 100% anonym surfst.



edit: "er" durch "sie" ersetzt^^


----------



## Locaseraphin (13. Januar 2009)

betonung liegt auf und so weiter...

Also, auch im Jahre 2009, tut esa mir leid dich darüber aufklären zu müssen das es NICHTS gibt was sicher ist
und erstrecht nicht deine Daten im Internet-

Nun stell dir mal vor... deine Nase mag jemand nicht... und er will dir ans bein pissen

Er such Irgendwas...Fotos von deiner Ex...was weiss ich weiss der geier.

Dieser jemand, hat das www auf seiner Seite. Wenn er anonym, deinen Namen in den Dreck ziehen will...Und du wirst es Wahrscheinlich nichtmal merken...vorerst, je nach dem

Jemand der sich damit auskennt, schafft alles.

Und es gibt bestimmt noch andere Seiten ausser Polizei etc die Daten im Inet haben...obwohl ich glaube das die polizei Ihre daten net im inet hat^^ die  haben doch iwie nur nen netzwerk zeuchs...

keine ahnung, allwissend bin ich net.

Auch wenn ich ne Frau bin bin ich weder Blauäugig, Blond...noch unwissend...

wer denkt wie du, das seine Daten im Inet sicher sind, und das es keine verschlüsselten Seiten gibt wo weiss der Geier welche organisationen oder weiss gott von Max Mustermann und Maxima Mustermann die Daten haben=)

Dann denk weiter so...das Internet ist einfach Unsicher. Und wer irgendwelchen nutzen aus Daten schlagen kann. Macht dies. Und findet definitiv einen Weg an diese zu kommen.


Also denk nicht du bist Gott und kannst uns hier einen erzählen oder als dumm hinstellen


----------



## Malakas (13. Januar 2009)

Stasi 2.0  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hmpf Leutz, merkt ihr eigentlich noch was ?!? Es geht hier nicht nur um WOW und den armory kram. Es geht vorallem darum das unsere Daten gesammelt werden und missbraucht werden können. Teilweise passiert das ja schon. Bestes beispiel. Geh ich auf amazon bekomm ich genau die Artikel angeboten die für mich interessant sind.

Andere bekommen Penis enlargement Pillen in ihre Inbox geschickt. Ob da wohl jemand was weiss ^^ 

Sicherlich, man kann das ganze umgehen in dem man das internet einfach nicht nutz. Nicknames lass ich als Ausrede/Schutz nicht durchgehen. Fast bei jeder regestrierung muss man ein Adresse und Vor-Nachnamen eintragen. Schon klar, ich kann da auch Max Mustermann in der Schillerstrasse eintragen. TRozdem kann man die Ip zuordenen und den Haushalt bestimmen. Und spätestens beim shoppen brauch man eine Lieferadresse die stimmt.

Also wer denkt er könnte im internet anonym bleiben ist dermassen naiv ... Ich kann Menschen die bei StudieVZ oder Facebook ihre komplette Lebensgeschichte erzählen (teilweise sogar ihre handynummer angeben) null nachvollziehen. Logo, sowas macht jeder freiwillig. 

Aber was ist zb mit Steam. der tollen EA/Valve plattform. Die sammelt auch Achievments. D.h. im Klartext, EA kann dir genau sagen was du im Spiel wann wie wo erreicht hast. Wozu sollen solche Daten interessant sein. Der technische Aufwand dahinter kann nicht mit der Befriedigung oder dem Interesse der Spieler selbst gerechtfertigt werden. Das ist meine ganz persönlich paraniode Meinung ... ich seh uns da eher als eine Art "zahlendes Versuchskaninchen zum Erforschen der spielgewohnheiten" Um mal beim thema, bzw bei Games zu bleiben.

Was nun irgendwelche Institute, mit gesammelten Daten anfangen können und wie weit sich aus den auswertungen der Profile Datenbanken und Rückschlüsse auf bestimmte Personen(damit meine ich genau dich) geben, will ich mir garnicht ausmalen. Nicht umsonst werden mit solchen Daten Millionen verdient. 
Allein diese Tatsache sollte jeden verknüftigen Menschen aufhorchen lassen und mal darüber nachdenken was so alles passiert. Anders hätte man auch fragen können
Merkt das Lamm dass es zur Schlachtbank geführt wird erst wenn es zuspät ist ?!? 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht, wenn du dich gerade auf Seiten wie StudiVz oder Facebook regestrierst, kannst du dein Profil sichtbar machen
> für bestimmte User usw.
> 
> Es gibt auf jeder Seite wo man sich so regestrieren kann, immer eine Einstellung für den Privat Bereich



Eben und um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, diese Einstellung gibt es eben beim Arsenal nicht! Wenn ich wow spiele wird mein char dort abgebildet ob ich will oder nicht!


----------



## Malakas (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So eine Seite gibt es nicht ! Zumindest nicht für uns sterbliche ! Für Polizei usw. gibt es natürlich solche Seiten bzw Ihre eigenen Datenbanken.
> Aber diese sind ALLE nicht öffentlich zugänglich!
> 
> Bevor du mir nicht so eine Seite zeigst, glaube ich dir nicht.





Mag sein das es so eine Seite nicht gibt. Was es aber gibt sind CD´s die zb die Telekom "verloren" haben soll und die auf dem Scharzmarkt gelandet ist... 
Namen, Adressen, Telefonnummer, Kontonummer,Bankleitzahl ...  gibt man freiwillig nicht jedem oder ? 


Da braucht´s keine internet seite ... http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/telekom216.html


Im Prinzip hast du recht blubb, leider ist es bissi naiv zu denken nur weil du ein Häckchen bei den Einstellung sezt deine Daten geschütz zu haben. Vielleicht sind sie auf den ersten Blick nicht für jeden ersichtlich. Deine Daten existieren aber im cyberspace.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Eben und um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, diese Einstellung gibt es eben beim Arsenal nicht! Wenn ich wow spiele wird mein char dort abgebildet ob ich will oder nicht!



Lies dir bitte die AGB durch. Du hast eingewilligt, das man dein Charakter sehen kann. 

-----

ich glaube ich rede hier echt gegen mauern.
Shaxul und Locaseraphin

Ihr 2 werdet keine Daten finden, von anderen User die er nicht öffentlich stellen möchte.
Ganz einfach. Ob diese Daten jetzt im Web vorhanden sind oder nicht ist ein anderes Thema. 
Fakt ist aber, das NIEMAND Daten auslesen kann, wenn der andere dies nicht möchte.

Da meine ich jetzt Seiten wie, StudiVZ, MySpace oder Facebook.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte die AGB durch. Du hast eingewilligt, das man dein Charakter sehen kann.



Stimmt, aber hätte ich die AGB nicht akzeptiert könnte ich kein WoW spielen! Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt! Ich hab gesagt wenn ich wow spielen möchte wird mein Charakter im Arsenal abgebildet! Ich hab nirgends die Möglichkeit zu sagen ja ich möchte Wow spielen aber ich möchte nicht, dass mein Char zu sehen ist bzw. bestimmte Dinge nicht zu sehen sind. Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt, mir ist schon klar, dass ich dem zugestimmt habe aber ich hatte auch keine Wahl wenn ich wow spielen möchte!

Edith:

Ich hab gerade mal meinen Namen gegoogelt und leider doch festgestellt, dass es mehrere Seiten gab, bei denen ich genannt wurde ohne meine Einwilligung! Da wären neben Zeitungsartikeln auch die Nennung als ehemaliger der beiden Schulen auf die ich gegangen bin, dort gibt es immerhin Hinweise auf meine Leistungskurse... und da die homepage der Schulen erst einige Zeit nach meinem Abschluss ernstanden ist hab ich sicherlich nicht mein Einverständis dazu gegeben!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber hätte ich die AGB nicht akzeptiert könnte ich kein WoW spielen! !



Ähm, du weißt aber schon das dich NIEMAND zwingt WoW zu spielen.
Dessen bist du dir schon bewusst ?
Das heißt, wenn du nicht zocken möchtest, oder dein Char nicht dort erscheint, dann kündige das Spiel und spiel Tetris oder was auch immer.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Januar 2009)

Oh mann du bist unglaublich Blubb! 

1.) hab ich bereits weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich, in dem Fall Arsenal kein Problem damit habe!
2.) habe ich lediglich erwähnt das es nicht möglich ist!


achso ich weiß nicht ob du mein edith von oben gelesen hast
Edith:

Ich hab gerade mal meinen Namen gegoogelt und leider doch festgestellt, dass es mehrere Seiten gab, bei denen ich genannt wurde ohne meine Einwilligung! Da wären neben Zeitungsartikeln auch die Nennung als ehemaliger der beiden Schulen auf die ich gegangen bin, dort gibt es immerhin Hinweise auf meine Leistungskurse... und da die homepage der Schulen erst einige Zeit nach meinem Abschluss ernstanden ist hab ich sicherlich nicht mein Einverständis dazu gegeben!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal meinen Namen gegoogelt und leider doch festgestellt, dass es mehrere Seiten gab, bei denen ich genannt wurde ohne meine Einwilligung! Da wären neben Zeitungsartikeln auch die Nennung als ehemaliger der beiden Schulen auf die ich gegangen bin, dort gibt es immerhin Hinweise auf meine Leistungskurse... und da die homepage der Schulen erst einige Zeit nach meinem Abschluss ernstanden ist hab ich sicherlich nicht mein Einverständis dazu gegeben!



Wenn dies der Fall ist, musst du einfach nur bei deiner Schule anrufen und Ihnen mitteilen, dass du es nicht möchtest, namentlich auf der Homepage 
genannt zu werden. 

Ist doch nicht schlimm oder ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Andere Frage... was interessiert es mich ob jemand weiß welche Fähigkeiten ich bei meinem Char benutze oder was auch immer... oder welche Telefonnummer ich habe oder wo ich wohne... das steht sowieso im Telefonbuch...
Und was interessiert es mich ob jemand weiß was ich einkaufe, ich brauche keine dunkelbraunen, mittelgroßen Tüten um etwas zu verstecken, sollen sie es doch wissen und mir passende Werbung zusenden... da hab ich doch auch was von, muss ich nicht in dem ganzen Werbungswust, den ganzen Produkten etc. mühsam nach dem suchen was ich haben will, weil es mir doch eh schon passend ins E-Mail Fach oder an die Haustür geliefert wird...
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh darüber, dass die Menge an sinnloser Werbung so für mich persönlich minimiert wird und ich nur noch Werbung für Produkte erhalte für die ich mich interessiere... zwingen zu kaufen kann mich aber trotzdem niemand auch wenn er mir passende Werbung liefert...
Und beim Job brauch ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen... weil ich mir weder was zu schulden kommen lassen habe noch mich in potentiell peinliche oder Imageschädigende Situationen habe bringen lassen... ein bissl Selbstbeherrschung sollte doch jeder haben oder?


----------



## German Psycho (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Andere Frage... was interessiert es mich ob jemand weiß welche Fähigkeiten ich bei meinem Char benutze oder was auch immer... oder welche Telefonnummer ich habe oder wo ich wohne... das steht sowieso im Telefonbuch...



schön, dass du kein problem damit hast dein privatleben öffentlich zu machen. 

ich habe es. ich steh nicht im telefonbuch. 



Selor schrieb:


> Und was interessiert es mich ob jemand weiß was ich einkaufe ...



und wenn du irgendwann nicht mehr ins bordell gelassen wirst, weil du dir in der apotheke gerade medikamente gegen tripper geholt hast

oder

die USA dich nicht mehr einreisen lassen, weil du auf haushaltschemikalien gekauft hast mit denen man auch bomben herstellen kann und du deswegen als terrorist eingestuft wirst

oder 

<100 andere beispiele>


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Wie immer nur übertriebene Panikmache...
Klar, weil meine Telefonnummer und meine Addresse im Telefonbuch steht, mach ich auch mein ganzes Leben öffentlich... merkst selbst, dass das nix war, gell?

Und zu deinen Beispielen... alles nur belanglose Extrembeispiele... die vielleicht auf 5% zutreffen werden... wie gesagt, wie immer nur übertrieben Panikmache und heischen von Aufmerksamkeit... als ob das alles "Auf einmal" da ist... pff... das ist schon seit JAHREN, wenn nicht schon Jahrzehnten so... aber jetzt auf einmal ist alles ganz böse und schlimm... also wenn man echt keine anderen Probleme hat als das, dann beneide ich euch wirklich...


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

Also mir is dett schnuppe ^^

sollen doch alles sehen, dass ich nach LvL 30 keinen Bock mehr hatte  ^^

Klar kann es auch noch extremer werden, ist es aber noch nicht.

Ich finde B1ubb hat in dem sinne recht, dass nichts veröffentlicht wird, ohne deine Zustimmung, und falls doch, kann man dagegen was unternehmen.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> schön, dass du kein problem damit hast dein privatleben öffentlich zu machen.
> ich habe es. ich steh nicht im telefonbuch.



Zeig mir eine Seite wo deine Telefonnummer steht oder deine Adresse ohne deine Einwilligung?
-> Wenn mir irgendwer von euch so eine Seite zeigt, wo ihr NICHT zugestimmt habt natürlich, nehme ich alles zurück



German schrieb:


> und wenn du irgendwann nicht mehr ins bordell gelassen wirst, weil du dir in der apotheke gerade medikamente gegen tripper geholt hast
> oder
> die USA dich nicht mehr einreisen lassen, weil du auf haushaltschemikalien gekauft hast mit denen man auch bomben herstellen kann und du deswegen als terrorist eingestuft wirst
> oder
> <100 andere beispiele>



Das sind Sachen, die einfach viel zu weit hergeholt sind. 
Kein Mensch wird dir irgendetwas böses tun, nur weil du wie die oben genannten Beispiele einkaufst.
Dafür benötigt man tatkräftige Beweise.


----------



## German Psycho (13. Januar 2009)

klar waren das extreme beispiele ... aber lebt noch fünf jahre nach dem motto "ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen" und es wird so kommen. 

muhaha.


edit: auch wenn firmen (die websites betreiben, auf denen ihr euch angemeldet habt) die daten nicht veröffentlichen geben sie die daten doch gerne weiter. weil da bekommen sie gutes geld für. und schon sind die daten auf irgendwelchen cds im umlauf. und spätestens wenn da kontodaten dabei sind wirds interessant.  weil abbuchen kann erst mal jeder.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> klar waren das extreme beispiele ... aber lebt noch fünf jahre nach dem motto "ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen" und es wird so kommen.
> muhaha.



Wie gesagt, zeig mir eine so eine Seite und ich nehme alles zurück und bekenne mich im unrecht.
Von daher, nur heiße Luft und nichts dahinter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> klar waren das extreme beispiele ... aber lebt noch fünf jahre nach dem motto "ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen" und es wird so kommen.
> 
> muhaha.
> 
> ...



Tja und genau da liegt auch dein Problem... es steht nämlich alles dann genau so in den AGB drin, dass sie bestimmte Datensätze die du dann dort eingibst für verschiedene Zwecke weiterleiten... solange du auf einer seriösen, normalen Website bist.
Und Kontodaten etc. kommen zu 100% von unseriösen Websiten, Callcentern und sonstigen Kriminellen gesocks und sind somit illegal beschafft worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und kriminelle hast du immer... sie können dir sogar deine Brieftasche mit deinen Daten klauen oder in deine Wohnung/dein Haus einbrechen...


----------



## German Psycho (13. Januar 2009)

und woher haben die kirminellen ihre daten? 

schau mal hier:

http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article23237...-Datenklau.html



> *Während den Unternehmen die Weitergabe von Adressen zu Werbezwecken in Grenzen erlaubt ist*, dürfen sensible Daten wie Bankverbindungen nicht herausgegeben werden. Sie müssen also in einer Art "Massendiebstahl" (Billen) geklaut worden sein.



und hier:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,572855,00.html


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

du verstehst das aber nicht oder ?

Das sind illegale Methoden, wer redet von so etwas ?
Ich rede von LEGALEN Methoden. Illegal kann ich dir sogar hier und jetzt sagen, von wo aus du surfst über welchen Provider du ins Internet gehst,
welche IP Adresse du verwendest und und und.

Das ist alles kein Problem.

Ich rede aber von LEGALE Seiten, wo dies steht.


----------



## German Psycho (13. Januar 2009)

ja. und weils illegal ist passierts nicht?? hey. wozu haben wir gefängnisse. mord, raub, vergewaltigung ist auch illegal.

nochmal. ja ist es. trotzdem machen es die firmen, weil sie gutes geld damit verdienen. also liegt es an uns darauf zu achten wo man welche daten preis gibt.

und die NKL hat eine "legale" seite betrieben. die telekom ist auch ein legales unternehmen. und trotzdem sind die daten von denen bei irgendwelchen callcentern und dubiosen werben gelandet.

edit: und genauso kann es passieren, dass die daten von payback plötzlich bei irgendwelchen unternehmen sind, die besser nicht wissen sollten was du so gekauft hast. siehe meine beispiele von vorhin.


----------



## erwo (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



b1ubb schrieb:


> Ich rede von LEGALEN Methoden. Illegal kann ich dir sogar hier und jetzt sagen, von wo aus du surfst über welchen Provider du ins Internet gehst,
> welche IP Adresse du verwendest und und und.



Die von Dir angesprochenen Informationen sind "legal" auslesbar!

Es gibt einen Paragraphen wo es um das Ausspaehen von Daten
zum Missbrauchszwecke geht, aber das ist wischi-waschi,
interessant iss nur der §202c, das koennte man als "Freiwild-
Paragraph" bezeichnen, da gehts aber eher um Applikationen
welche benutzt werden duerfen, oder eben nicht.

(Witzigerweisse enthaelt jedes OS eines diesser Angriffstools,
z.B. telnet ,)

Gruss,
erwo

PS: natürlich sollte man darauf achten was man an Daten von
sich im Internet, wo auch immer, veröffentlicht.

Es gab genügend Fälle wo bspw. tausende von myspace Accounts
im Internet auftauchten, oder wo tatsächlich Addressen etc. halt
weiterverkauft worden sind.

PSS: Man überfliege mal folgenden Text:
http://www.wortrei.ch/usenet/misc/spurenimnetz.php

Das ist schon viele Jahre alt, mittlerweile hat sich (im Bereich
Web) die Situation aber drastischst verändert, es ist heut-
zutage sehr viel einfacher Dinge zu verknüpfen beim Daten
sammeln.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

ich verstehe was du meinst.

Jedoch sind das alles nur Vermutungen. Leider keine Beweise dahinter, woher manche Firmen ihre Daten haben.


----------



## Adalfried (13. Januar 2009)

Es gibt Dinge die keinem im Armory was an gehen und Dinge, wayne.

Also die Auslogzeiten und überhaupt Zeiten gehen niemand was an. Wann ich was habe ist mein Ding und wenn ich es mal in den Ferien Nachts hole oder in der Woche früh oder am Wocheende Nachmittags oder Montags Mittag oder Mittwoch gegen 12:00 oder ähnliches etc. Das ist doch eine Information die eigentlich egal ist. 

Aber mein Gott, kann doch jeder erfahren wie mein Char ausschaut, was er alles hat und ein Einblick in die Skillung ist nicht ganz falsch. Aber find die Variante bei Guild Wars schöner, wo man selbst Posten kann. Denn Talentskillung sind oft Streitpunkte =) und wer kennt sowas nicht, außer er nimmt eine typische Skillung. Wenn man eine untypische nimmt ... geht es sofort los. 

Daher einige der Informationen sollte man selbst auswählen dürfen, damit es andere einsehen können. Aber vieles kann doch einsichtbar bleiben. Meine am Ende ist es eben ein Spiel. Daher sollten Zeiten dort auch für andere nicht Sichtbar sein, weil dort kann man ja Informationen eines WOW Spielser selbst ziehen. Natürlich ob ich ein Zweihänder trage oder Dual Wield ... zeigt doch nicht ob ich Bus fahre oder lieber Zug.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Januar 2009)

Bofin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Ich finde das ganze eigentlich nicht so schlimme
> ...


Und dan was interresiert mich seine spielzeit??? Das interresiert keine sau.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Januar 2009)

Was ist Coolness?

Wer die Daten anderer Spieler klaut und damit Blödsinn anstellt, ist nicht cool!


----------

